# Online-Freundschaften und MMOs



## HeyDayWay (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo o/

 

(Ich hoffe, Off-Topic ist eh das richtige Forum dafür? :'D Hab leider auch keinen Thread gefunden, in den ichs hätte posten können)

 

Ich bin HeyDay, hobbymäßig Gamer und beruflich Wissenschaftler!

Weil ich mich riesig für Online-Freundschaften und MMOs interessiere, bringe ich jetzt meine beiden Leidenschaften in Einklang und erforsche eben jene Themen.

 

Ich würd mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr euch ein bisschen Zeit nehmt und meinen Fragebogen zu eben jenem Thema ausfüllt (Ich fülle Fragebögen übrigens immer nebenbei beim Essen aus ;D)

 

*https://www.soscisurvey.de/onlinefriendshipMMOG/*

 

Falls ihr irgendwelche Fragen habt, dann schießt los! Vorzugsweise auch per PN, weil man da den anderen dann nichts verrät! Eure Daten werden übrigens Anonym behandelt. Man weiß später also nicht, wer was angekreuzt hat!

 

Und damit der Thread auch ein bisschen Diskussionsgrundlage hat:

 

Habt ihr Online-Freunde in MMOs gefunden?


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2015)

Ist ok.


----------



## HeyDayWay (16. Juni 2015)

Danke :'D


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, aber auch durch Internetforen.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Wenn Sie sich nicht sicher sind, wieviele Freunde Sie besitzen, können Sie auch schätzen.


 

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKfDaKzk3B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HeyDayWay (17. Juni 2015)

Haha  Imaginäre Freunde zählen nicht!


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

In welchem wissenschaftlichem Kontext ist die Umfrage für dich wertvoll? Willst du die These widerlegen, dass "MMO-Nerds" sozial inkompatibel (höhö hi sozi!) sind oder wo war der Ansatz für dich?

 

Freundschaft ist nicht nur psychologisch (ist ja dein Studienbereich wie man der Umfrage entnehmen kann), sondern auch ein sehr ethischer Bereich. Wann fängt Freundschaft überhaupt erst für jemanden an, wo hört sie auf und wie definiert jeder für sich eine Freundschaft.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juni 2015)

Also Pi mal Daumen habe ich 5-10 RealLife Freunde.

Online würde ich 1 Person als Freund ansehen.

 

Bei Bekanntschaften sieht das ganze schon anders aus, da habe ich in den letzten Jahren mehr online gemacht als offline.

 

Liegt natürlich immer im Auge des Betrachters. Meine RL Freunde sehe ich auch nur max. 1mal im Monat, bzw 1-2 mal im Jahr. Wohingegen ich meinen Online Freund erst 1mal überhaupt gesehen habe, dafür aber tausende Stunden jeden abend im TS mit ihm verbracht habe.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Jau, darum geht es ja hauptsächlich in der Umfrage. Also wie viel und wie intensiv die Zeit ist, die man mit Freund Offline/Online verbringt. Und das ist für mich teilweise etwas schwarz/weiß in der Umfrage.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2015)

Moin,

 

habe die Umfrage mal angefangen.

Ehrlich gesagt, wurde sie mir irgendwann zu "intim". - also Abbruch.

 

Außerdem, es gibt doch nicht nur die eine Art oder die andere Art von Freunden - es gibt vielmehr.

Was ist mit Freunden die vor 25 Jahren von RL Freunden erst zu Onlinefreunden wurden (weil sie z.B. nach L.A. und S.F. ausgewandert sind) - als eigentlich Beides sind.

Genau dasselbe gilt auch andersrum.

 

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß es dazu schon mal ne Umfrage hier gab - von selbiger Ini in Wien. 

 

_edit_

Und ich hoffe, Du suchst hier als weibliche Person nicht auf diese Art Freunde. 

 

greetz


----------



## HeyDayWay (18. Juni 2015)

Guter Einwand, Erisaner!

Da hab ich mir natürlich auch Gedanken drüber gemacht.

Mein Mitbewohner zockt z.B. hauptächlich mit seinen alten offline-freunden online und bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit einem online-freund schon zusammen gelebt habe. Da verschwimmen irgendwann die Grenzen.

(Du weißt doch, im Internet sind alle Frauen alte Männer, alle alten Männer kleine Kinder und alle kleinen Kinder sind Polizisten xD)

 

Also ich möchte/darf nicht zu viel verraten, weil das Ergebnisse unbewusst beeinflussen kann. Aber ja, im Endeffekt will ich auch ein bisschen mit den negativen Klischees aufräumen. (Hab letztens eine nicht-zocker-Freundin auf ne zocker-party mitgenommen und sie meinte am ende "Am Anfang hatte ich ein bisschen Angst vor deinen Freunden, aber die sind alle echt nett. Hab mich voll wohl gefühlt" Sowas ist echt schön zu hören )

Ich kann aber aufjedenfall schonmal soviel sagen, dass ich mich schon seit längerem frage, ob andere Leute auch so gute Freunde im Internet gefunden haben (ein großteil meiner Offline-Freunde hab ich in einem Zelda-Forum kennengelernt).

Wenn du die Umfrage ausgefüllt hast, kann ich dir gerne erzählen, was es genau damit auf sich hat, Knuspi. Dann schick ich dir eine PN.

Es geht übrigens auch weniger darum, wieviel Zeit man miteinander verbringt, sondern als wie wertvoll man die Freundschaft betrachtet.

 

@RainbowDash: Ich kann dir versichern, dass ich da absolut nicht einsehen kann, wer genau was angibt. Das ist sogar statistisch total irrelevant, weil man sich als Psychologe nicht für einen konkreten Einzelfall interessiert, sondern versucht regelmäßigkeiten im menschlichen Verhalten und Erleben herauszufinden 

 

(also es kann gut sein, dass 2010 schonmal jemand hier war von unserem Arbeitsbereich xD)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2015)

Grushdak hat nur Angst vor der Selbstreflektion. <3

 

Ich fühl mich jetzt auch schlecht und will mich waschen.


----------



## HeyDayWay (12. Dezember 2015)

[SIZE=12pt]Liebe buffed-Community[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Im Mai/Juni dieses Jahres haben einige von euch an der Studie „Online-Freundschaften und MMOGs“ der Universität Wien teilgenommen. Ich möchte mich noch einmal herzlich dafür bedanken.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Die Ergebnisse der Studie sind nun da und ich lasse euch jetzt eine Infografik zukommen.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Da wir weiterhin in dem Gebiet forschen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr auch bei unserer aktuellen Studie teilnehmen würdet.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Selbstverständlich gilt auch hier: Die Teilnahme ist freiwillig und eure Daten werden anonym aufgenommen. Die aktuelle Studie dauert etwa 15-20 Minuten und ist unter folgendem Link zu finden:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10pt]https://www.soscisurvey.de/InternetUse-OnlineGaming/[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]Vielen Dank für euer Interesse und eine schöne Weihnachtszeit[/SIZE]

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

